# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2012 Offtopicfree



## Lxvxfxxld1 (31. Dezember 2011)

Wollte auch mal.


----------



## bamse34 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Erste Fangmeldung 2012!

Wo: .... links vom großen Stein
Womit: Mit Kater und Fliege
Was: Meforelle ca 45
Wasser: Normal
Wind: von Hinten

Schönes Neujahrsangeln mit einem silbernen Höhepunkt!  
Gestern hatte ich 2 Stück gleicher größe!
Es ist also leben im Wasser und nur eine Frage der Zeit bis zum großen Überspringer!!!

Schöne Grüße Sebastian


----------



## dido_43 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Neujahrsangeln 2012

Wo: westlich HRO
Wann: 8.30 - 13.00 Uhr
Wasser: trübe
Wind: erst süd ablandig, dann auf Süd-West gedreht 
Was : 1 Dorsch und 2 untermaßige Trutten
Womit: Wobbler 14 und 16 g

Beim nächsten Trip fang ich nen Fisch zum mitnehmen.


----------



## nielsgonewild (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Heute mit Seatrout unterwegs gewesen an der Innenförde Kiel ! 
Dreimal Silber, alle auf Blinker ! Allerdings geschleppt.


----------



## todes.timo (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Am 01.01 war der tag der Tage 7 mefo zwischen 40 und 50 cm bis auf eine durften alle wieder schwimmen.
Gestern eine 45 er


----------



## MeFo_83 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Heute 4 mal Mefo!

*Angler:* Keiner weiter außer mein einer am Strand
*Wetter:* Sturm Sturm Sturm, Regen
*Wasser:* Leicht trübe, viel "Gras" im Wasser
*Fang:* Alles Nachläufer, und 3 der 4 schwimmen wieder wegen bräunlicher Färbung oder Untermaß!

Fische sind überall da, sie wollen nur gefangen werden #6


----------



## mefohunter84 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Wo: Wismarer Bucht mehrere Stellen
Womit: Snaps 25 gr. rot-schwarz, grün-weis und Kupfer
Was: nichts
Wasser: mehr als 1 m *unter* normal
Wind: SW 6-7 bf

Bin gegen 10:00 Uhr in Boltenhagen angekommen. Wasserstand war recht niedrig vorhergesagt. Allerdings habe ich seit über 15 Jahren selber dort noch nicht so wenig Wasser gesehen.
Einige Stellen sahen aus wie die Buhnen in den Elbtalauen. :q
Habe zunächst nördlich von Bolte gefischt. Das Wasser wurde aber zunehmend trüber. Leider keinen Biß bekommen. Gegen 12:30 Uhr dann wechsel Richtung Wohlenberg. Klares Wasser aber leider auch keine Meerforelle. 
Dafür gab es ein paar schöne Bilder von der Küste.
Ach ja. Und frische Luft auch.... reichlich! :q

TL

Rolf


----------



## mefohunter84 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Und noch ein paar Bilder.


----------



## mefohunter84 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Und noch mehr.


----------



## mefohunter84 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Die letzten Bilder.


----------



## Steinbuttt (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Hallo Jungs,

ich war gestern mal mit Björn (AB-User: bgolli) auf Rügen zum Meerforellenangeln.

Leider gab es dort nicht einen Fischkontakt, weder bei uns noch bei anderen Küstenspinnfischern, die ebenfalls dort unterwegs waren! 

Spaß gemacht hat es aber trotzdem, nach 2 Wochen durcharbeiten, war ich schon froh überhaupt mal wieder am Wasser gewesen zu sein! #6

Und für mich war es auch mal wieder eine schöne Abwechslung von unseren Sandstränden, dort in traumhafter Kulisse auf Steinen "umherzueiern" |supergri , und meinen Watstock zu gebrauchen! :q

Gegen 15.00 gaben wir dann auf, der inzwischen eingesetzte Regen wollte nicht mehr aufhören und der Wind kam immer stärker von der Seite! 

Demnächst gehts dann hier wieder bei uns an die Küste und dann gibts hier hoffentlich auch eine Fangmeldung! |supergri 

Gruß Heiko

PS: Liebe Grüße noch an den hier mitlesenden, sehr netten Rügener Angelkollegen, mit dem wir dort so toll gefachsimpelt haben und der uns auch noch eine Menge guter Tips gegeben hat! |wavey:#6


----------



## schl.wetterangler (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Wann:      Montag 2.1.2012 
Wo:         zwischen Boltenhagen und Rügen ;-D
Zeit:        11.oo -16.ooUhr
Köder:      Gnos 20/28gr. in r/s und kupfer +Springerfl.
Wetter:    bedeckt mit gelegentl.Niesel
Wind:       3-4bft aus SW 
Wasser:   bis auf 20m angetrübt 6°C
gefangen: 2 Mefos 38 und 43cm (beide auf Blech) schwimmen wieder.
Fazit:      hatte außerdem noch nen Aussteiger und etliche 
             Stubser die nicht hängen blieben und einen diggen    
             Nachläufer 60-70 bis vor die Füße .  
             Alles in allem ein super Auftakt in die neue Saison ich 
             habe diese Woche noch  Urlaub und wollte eigentlich  
             noch ein paar mal los


             sch.....Wetter|gr::c:
Gruß Andreas


----------



## DavidsFishin (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

So Leute. 
War heut wieder n paar stunden draußen genauer gesagt von 11 bis um 16uhr. Diesmal Flensburger Außenförde
Die ersten Stunden fast Windstill, Wasser spiegel glatt und kristall klar
Köder 18g Spöket in braun orange weiß.
 Fische: NIX kein zupfen oder der gleichen
Langsam fängt es an weh zu tun.....morgen is mein letzter Tag hier. Werd morgen von früh bis spät ans wasser gehen. Hoffe doch das der Sturm mit dem Wasser auch ein paar Trutten in die Förde drückt.
Drückt mir bitte die Daumen


----------



## DavidsFishin (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Hallo zusammen
Ich sags euch eure Daumengedrücke hat mir heute so was von Glück gebracht 
Ich dachte mir heut morgen das mit den Wasser Massen vielleicht auch die ein oder andere Forelle mit in die Innen Föerde gedrückt wird. Was sich aber als aussichtslosses Unterfangen heraus gestellt hat. Wasser bis zum Hals, Kaffebraun und alles voller Geäst Tang und Seegras. Enttäuscht hab ich mich auf den Heimweg gemacht. Aber das schöne Wetter war heut einfach so fantastisch das ich es Zuhause nicht ausgehalten hab. 
Ab zur Außenförde, vielleicht sieht es da besser aus. Und siehe da: am Spot angekommen Wasser zwar verdammt hoch aber zumindest klar und nicht voller Dreck... 4.Wurf BAM . Hab ich mich gefreut...genau 40cm.Ein paar Würfe später hatte ich ein richtig schönen Nachläufer. Ich schätze so 60cm. Könnte richtig schön sehen wie mehrmals versucht hat den Blinker zu attackieren, leider immer daneben...Dumme Forelle  wieder eine Handvoll Würfe später BAM und wieder eine.diesmal auf den springer... genau so groß wie die erste.Leider hat die Fliege ihr ziemlich die Kiemen zerrissen darum musste ich ihr auf den Kopf hauen ): Nach ein paar weiteren dutzend würfen hatte ich noch ein schönen Biss der aber leider nicht hängen bleiben wollte. Dann ging erstmal ne halbe Stunde nix mehr.  Später hat sich dann ein Einheimischer am Ufer zu mir gesellt und während wir uns ein bisschen unterhalten haben biss noch ne kleine 30er.....
Dann war alles vorbei..... Insgesamt muss ich sagen ein super Tag  zwar nix großes dabei aber die letzten 14 Schneider Tage sind definitiv vergessen.
Danke noch mal an alle die mir die Daumen gedrückt haben. Jetzt kann ich mit einer richtig schönen Erinnerung wieder studieren gehen.


----------



## finnson (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

heute mit der fliegenpeitsche los gewesen!
gleich nach dem 4 wurf ne schöne blanke von 48 cm...dann kurz danach eine untermassige und noch 3 weitere aber alle knapp unter mass....eine große ca 60 cm ist mir nach kurzem drill noch entwischt!
endlich mal wieder ein toller tag am wasser!! 
köder war eine pattegrisen...mein liebling


----------



## Nordangler (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Gestern waren wir wieder los.
Mit der Fliegenrute gab es eine 42er und eine 38er, 3 weitere sind ausgestiegen. Eine davon war um die 60 cm.
Auf Blech gabe es keine Bisse. Einzig der Beifänger brachte noch Fisch. Bis auf eine Mefo ist alles dann releast worden.


Sven


----------



## Frühaufsteher (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Moin,
war gestern auch mal wieder los.
An meinem Geheimstrand war alles braun und die Wellen sind einem einfach über den Kopf geschlagen, trotzdem hatte ich einen schönen Anfasser. Nach einer halben Stunde haben wir dann, aufgrund des fiesen Krautes, überall an der Schnur, die Stelle gewechselt und siehe da, Wind im Rücken und beste Bedingungen. Um 19:00 Uhr war dann auch endlich die Rute krumm und was soll ich euch sagen?
Dieses Jahr beginnt genauso wieder, wie das letzte Jahr aufgehört hat, eine untermaßige Mefo, gefangen auf Fliege, schwimmt natürlich wieder. Naja, wenigsten nicht Schneider.
So Jungs haut was raus!
Beste Grüße 
Der Frühaufsteher


----------



## Salty Waterboy (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Petri an alle Fänger.


Habe dieses Jahr meine erste Tour gestartet.


Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
Wann: 08.01.12, 10:00 - 13:00 Uhr
Wer: Küstenheini und ich
Wetter: Bedeckt mit einigen kurzen Schauern
Wasser: trübe, max. 40cm sichtweite
Köder: Snaps Blau Silber + Springerfliege
Fisch: 1x 50er Silber auf Blech


War ein super Vormittag. Nach kurzer Absprache stiegen wir gleich in die Fluten. Nach ca. 45 Min. hatte ich einen kurzen Anfasser und kurz darauf stieg sie ein. War ein schöner, kurzer und knackiger Drill mit spannendem Ende beim Käschern. (Springerfliege verhing sich im Keschernetz)


@ Heini: Danke nochmal fürs Keschern, aber beim nächsten mal müssen wir an unserer Koreografie arbeiten. #6


Gruß Belly


----------



## aalpietscher (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Petri allen Fängern#6

Hatte getern auch mal wieder einen versuch gestartet!

Am strand angekommen und gleich ins wasser aber es war noch recht dunkel.

Als es dann heller wurde haben wir erst gesehen in was für einer brühe wir standen#q

Ca 2cm sicht der reinste kakao...

Hatte sowas in der art eigentlich schon erwartet aber das es so schlimm is habe ich nicht gehofft.

Somit haben wir diesen versuch gleich als gescheitert erklärt.

Naja ich glaube es soll nicht sein mit ner Mefoaber aufgegeben wird nicht!


Gruß.....|wavey:


----------



## saeboe (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Moinsen
war heut nach sehr langer Zeit mal wieder los. 
Erst einmal in WH geschaut, aber die Welle war dann doch zu doll und alles braun. 
Also  nach Sussau gedüst und die Fliege gebadet. 
Leider ohne Kontakt


----------



## Salziges Silber (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Moinsen, gestern Mittag hat mich nichts mehr gehalten, raus an die Ostsee, vorort noch einen netten Mefoangler (Rollo) kennengelernt, zusammen sind wir dann ins H2O, extrem hoher Wasserstand, wir kamen nicht bis an die Krautkante, drei Stunden das Blech und Springerfliege gebadet, nicht einen Anfasser oder Nachläufer, dafür gabs nen nassen Arxxx! 
Trotzdem ne geile Geschichte gewesen, auf jedenfall besser als auf der Couch, ich hänge noch ein paar fischlose Bilder mit an, reingehauen...


----------



## alex 82 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Petri an alle Fänger.


Hatte Samstag meine allererste Meerforellentour auf Fehmarn.


Wo: Fehmarn Staberhuk
Wann: 07.01.12, 10:00 - 17:00 Uhr
Wetter: Bedeckt mit einigen kurzen Schauern
Wasser: trüb
Köder: Snaps in Kupfer + Springerfliege
Fisch: 1x 40er Silber schwimmt wieder!
Gebissen hatte sie erst gegen 16 Uhr.

Ist eine spannende und ansträngende angelei !


----------



## xfishbonex (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Hallo Leute 
Heute auf Fehmarn gewesen 
gesehen an geschmissen rumms rute krumm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nach 5 sekunden tschüß 
nach 3 würfen schnell stripping wieder rumms die gleiche YES diesmal hängt sie#h
Anhang anzeigen 176801


----------



## nielsgonewild (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Heute nen schönen Überspringer auf Blinker gefangen mit Seatrout! 73cm über 5 Kg!
Fangort: Eckernförder Bucht
Wasser: getrübt
Uhrzeit: 14.00 Uhr
Wassertemperatur: 4 Grad
Wind: WSW 7 m/s


----------

